# Quick Flip II



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

does anybody else have one??? i have one and i was wondering how everyone else sets up their stuff inside. i like to fish two holes and it seems like i run out of room, and i would like to add a heator somehow. any info would be awesome. thanks


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

buy a buddy heat they heat the small houses up like a charm and you can set them right against the canvas b/c the back doesn't get hot.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I would use a buddy or big buddy heater in it. You can either use 1 lb tanks or run a hose to a 20 lb tank.


----------



## kato2fargo (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is how my brother and i set up his FT Guide. It is about the same size. Check out these rod holders from Nature Vision. they get that extra rod out of the way nicely.

http://naturevisioninc.com/shop_nvi/pro ... =20&page=1

You should only need the small buddy heater for your house IMO. I "heat" my lodge with one (about twice the cubic feet of air to heat than the QF II)... it doesn't get it warm but cuts the chill out of the air. They heat guides perfectly though.


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

diagram looks great, but were does the lantern go?


----------



## kato2fargo (Jul 27, 2007)

Opps I forgot to put the latern on the diagram (My bad). I like to put it right in front of the heater (if you use a buddy) and gas latern. then it shines good light on the back holes. I like to use the inside holes for jigging and the outside for deadstick/bobber.


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

alright guys thanks alot for the info.


----------

